# Posters



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have uploaded a PDF file to the members' file section containing various posters from the 1942 era that are sized for garden railroads. It can be printed on a standard 8 1/2" x 11" sheet. The sheet includes various pin-up girls, wall calendars, poster related to the war effort, and movie posters. All but one are reproductions of actual posters. See if you can spot the fake!

Here is the link to the file: 1942 posters


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Bottom row, third from left. The Japanese didn't know about Pokemon in 1942. I don't think. I'm old but not that old.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very handy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice selection.

And yeah the fake is the Pokemon one. Apart from the futuristic info, while the caricature may be era appropriate the font is to way to computer generated to look accurate for 1942.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

If you can get ahold of TCM (Turner Classic Movies) magazine, you'll find lots of poster like pictures in various sizes. Most are black and white, but there are a few in color. 

The 1942 posters are very nice!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome!! Thanks for posting. 


-Kevin.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have uploaded another 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of signs and posters ... this set is from 1939. Advertising, circus, movies, autos, calendars, miscellaneous, and of course the ever-present pin-up girls. Here is the link to the page:

1939 posters 

Enjoy,


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't get any responses from the sheet of 1939 posters I uploaded yesterday, so I thought I might be getting a bit too old for some of you. Here is a sheet from 1984. Most are print ads and movie posters except for two. One is from the book titled "1984", and one is a recent political ad in that same "big brother" vein. Sorry guys, no pin-up girls this year. I apologize in advance if anyone is bothered by the twin towers poster, but this was an actual ad for the World Trade Center.

Here is the link to the sheet: 1984 posters

By the way, if anyone has a favorite year or favorite subject, just let me know and I will put together a sheet for you.

Enjoy,


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Bob- I'm lovin' the posters and ads you are posting. Keep 'em coming. And, if you happen to have more mid-century (40's and 50's) stuff, I'd like to see some- movie ads, gas/oil co.'s, cars, billboards, whatever..... Thanks again for posting this stuff. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bob, 
I enjoyed the first set, but didn't realise until today that you were adding more. 
I like the '39 set and would like to go farther back .... just after The Great War. 

Thanks, 
John


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

John,
Here is a sheet for you from 1919.

1919 Posters

Enjoy,


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Bob, 
I can see that Goblin Soap ad on the fence around the haunted house.... 

John


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Kevin,
Here is a sheet for you from 1949.

1949 Posters

Enjoy,


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool, Bob. Thanks!!! BTW- the 1949 calendar says "Lockport, NY" on it. Lockport is very near where I live..... coincidence???? Maybe. Thanks for posting this stuff. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again. These are great.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

This is the last set ... at least for a while ... I promise. This sheet is called "Safety Posters", although it contains a few other items as well. First, here's a little background:

These posters are from the Library of Congress. The _By the People, For the People: Posters from the WPA, 1936-1943 _collection consists of 908 boldly colored and graphically diverse original posters produced from 1936 to 1943 as part of Franklin Delano Roosevelt's New Deal. Of the 2,000 WPA posters known to exist, the Library of Congress's collection of more than 900 is the largest. These striking silkscreen, lithograph, and woodcut posters were designed to publicize health and safety programs; cultural programs including art exhibitions, theatrical, and musical performances; travel and tourism; educational programs; and community activities in seventeen states and the District of Columbia. The posters were made possible by one of the first U.S. Government programs to support the arts and were added to the Library's holdings in the 1940s.

Here is a link to the sheet: Safety Posters

Enjoy,


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Bob!! Those are the coolest ones, so far. Thanks, again for posting. 


-Kevin.


----------

